# Case 530



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman i was watching RFD tonight and on classic tractor fever and i seen a Case 530. The fenders covered over half the rear wheels whats the reason for that:question: Its was a nice looking old Case and it was very different with the rear fenders.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Didn't the orchard models have coverd tires? Maybe thats what it was.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Jody,
I'm guessing that the tractor you saw was probably a 530 Comfort King. I'm not positive on the date but I thing around 64 case changed the body style on the 30 series to a comfort king. Mainly what the change was they removed the front fuel tank and put it in the back of the tractor between the fenders.

I couldn't find a picture of a 530 with the type of fenders I was thinking of. here is a picture of a 870
<img src=http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a21767.jpg> 

I will also try to post a picture of a 630 with orchard fenders. picture on the big side.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0020c_IMG.jpg>

I think this is probably more of what you say
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking about Caseman, the second one. Great job digging up the pic's.

So Jody, what one was it??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looked more like the 2nd picture but it looked like the guy was sitting more forward and it didn't have that metal hood over the steering wheel.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Jody,
The one in the second photo is a Case 630 orchard. The 530 is next size smaller so seat could be different. I found a picture of a 530 so maybe you can picture it with orchard fenders. Not all orchard tractors have the original tin to protect the operator.

<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a18479.jpg>
Wanted to pass on that our annual Threshing Bee runs from 20th-22nd so I will probably be busy getting things ready. I plan on taking the Case D in Case D project out to meet the rest og the gang. Will try to get photos of everthing.
later
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman thats what it looked like but with the fenders. They never said anything about it being a orchard tractor so i didn't know what the fenders were for. Just that the guy restored it and it was the pride of his collection.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Why did the orchard tractors have fenders ?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I also noticed the exhaust is pointed down and the controls and steering wheel is covered. Probably to avoid catching the limbs and knocking off blooms and fruit when driving under the trees.

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Why did the orchard tractors have fenders ?  *


To protect both the branches and the tires as well as the operator.
caseman-d


----------



## bcowan (Jul 1, 2021)

I need help with a problem with my tractor. I have no clutch pressure. My son was trying to puh a stump out and said it just quit moving all oil levels are good. Thanks


----------

